# Aaladin pressure washer questions



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I bought a used 1996 model 1370 GCSS pressure washer and I have some questions.

When I first tried to use it the Vacuum switch was not working, it was rusted out and water was leaking through it. I ordered a new one and installed it. The unit was working good but now the burner would not turn on. The reason for that was the vacuum switch was not drawing down. I think they gave me the wrong vacuum switch, my unit is rated for 2000 psi and they might have given me on for a higher psi. When I first pull trigger the vacuum switch draws down a little bit and returns to the up position.

When I manually push the vacuum switch down the burner does wok but there are some issues. You can see orange flame come out of the burner and was blowing out small chunks of insulation. This thing has not been used in 5 years maybe mice built a nest in the bottom of the burner. Not sure if anyone has messed with one of these or had the same issues.

If you have any info please let me know, I am too cheap to bring it to a dealer and pay $100 per hour to have it looked at


----------

